# Advice please regarding feeding a Siamese fighting fish



## redroses (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi

I have to go away for work for a week, and I need advice on what to do in regards to feeding my fish whilst im gone.

Is there a good brand of slow release pellets or something that wont drown my fish in stale food etc 

My fish now means a lot to me, Im scared he will starve if I leave him that long without food

Any advice is greatly appreciated
thank you!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

He'll be fine for a week, they go that long without food in the wild. Holiday food blocks/feeders will pollute the water and cause more problems than they solve. Just feed him slightly more than normal in the few days before you go, and he'll be fine


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah, fish can survive long periods of time with no food. In some cases, its actualy good for them to be left a while with no food, as it allows their digestive systems to rest. leaving your fish a week with no food is fine, and there shouldnt be any ill effects whatsoever. and as said above, the alternatives can cause more problems than they solve


----------



## redroses (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, thank you for the responses 

Im feeling confident about leaving him for the week now

Cheers! :


----------

